# Follow the leader, right?



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Not only does it depend on the horses attitude but also the riders. My oldest gelding always wants up front but if I'm riding him he'll stay where I put him after a couple, are you paying attention to me, checks. When the wife rides him she lets him charge to the front because she likes not having a horse in front of her as much as he does.

I find pretty much any trail horse that's spent time in the lead has no problem leading the group. They gain confidence in their abilities with experience so have no problem leading the train.


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

quote: "Have any of you experienced when you go on trails that no matter which horse in _your_ string you are on, it demands to be up front?"

Not really, most new horses we start would prefer to follow.

It is the rider that usually causes the up front situation.


----------



## srh1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Horses do tend to want to follow, especially if they sense their rider is more of a passenger. My pony is always the leader, IF I'm on her. With beginners though she refuses to lead. She was my first horse and she used to refuse to lead with me, now she actually wants to. I think it's just because she doesn't feel confident the same way with a beginner. 
It's possible your horses just don't see your husband as a fearless, trustworthy leader yet and that's why they don't want to lead if you aren't riding them.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> Have any of you experienced when you go on trails that no matter which horse in _your_ string you are on, it demands to be up front?


Yes, every horse I'm on likes to be up front. Sky, Moanna in NZ, on trail rides in the states, my friend's horse. I actually never noticed until you said something!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

When I first got Big he absolutely refused to lead. No way. Now he's happiest leading because he tends to walk faster than my husbands OTTB and he gets frustrated being behind him. Sometimes I MAKE him follow just because frustrated or not he has to do what he's told and he sometimes needs to be reminded who's in charge. He is SO full of himself.


----------

